# Lucas Dean is here!!! Birth Story with pictures



## Amsan

Now that I'm *somewhat* less drugged, I'll see how much of my birth story I can remember lol. 

I started having some pretty inconsistent contractions Friday afternoon around lunch time. I didn't think anything of it because, well, it had been pretty normal and I wasn't 100% sure I was having actual contractions as they weren't terribly painful. Work was letting me off early anyway, so I wasn't too worried but I still started to time them. They were pretty inconsistent, usually between 5-10 minutes apart. I thought it was nothing, so mom and I went and had dinner. At dinner, the contractions finally were starting to hurt. I figured after dinner, I'd go home and shower and see if they were the real deal. By the time we had gotten home and I had showered, they REALLY hurt and there was NO denying it! 
Got to the hospital around 5:30-6:00 pm. The doctor was telling me that the machine wasn't picking up my contractions, and he couldn't feel my stomach tightening up either with his own hands. When we got there, I was only dilated to a 1 still. After he told me this, I had just lost it. I knew there was no way I could handle "real" labor, if that in fact wasn't it! 
Another nurse came in and suggested I sit up and see if the contractions would be picked up then. And wouldn't you know it, they started to register on the monitor! An hour after getting to the hospital, I was already dilated to a 3 so they finally admitted me and gave me a shot of synthetic morphine to take the edge off until I get the epidural.
Sent me upstairs, by the time I got the epidural I was at 4 cm dilated. Then it just stalled out. Finally at 5 cm they broke my water to help speed things up.
After I got the epidural I wasn't feeling ANYTHING. I could move my legs, etc but I wasn't feeling ANY contractions. At all. And I was NOT complaining. 
During this time, they started to notice that Lucas' heart beat was dropping significantly low to about 60 bpm during my contractions, but would also jump right back up to his normal rate. They put me on oxygen and did an amnioinfusion to see if that would help things out. It didn't. They didn't want it to turn into an emergency scenario so they had discussed doing a c section. At this point I believe I was at a 5 or 7 cm dilated and they were waiting on my regular OB to come in and make the decision. While they were waiting, they decided to go ahead and prep me for a c section, meaning they gave me ANOTHER dose of an epidural, as well as a shot to stop my contractions to give the baby a break. 
As soon as my doctor got there, he decided we would try a vacuum assist instead of a c section as I was already at 9 cm dilated. By this point, with the second epidural, I felt absolutely NOTHING. I couldn't move my legs. I couldn't feel anyone touching my legs. I couldn't feel ANYTHING from the waist down. I was terrified I wouldn't have been able to push because I couldn't feel anything to push! My doctor decided to do a few practice runs to see how well I would do with pushing since I couldn't feel anything. He started saying anything and everything to piss me off to get me to actually push. I finally told them to shut the epidural off so I could feel something in order TO push. This was done at 2:30am on 10/12/13. By 3:19, I had finally managed to feel enough to push this little guy out! And I didn't feel ANYTHING. I felt the pressure from him coming out, and that was it. I didn't feel the crowning. Nadda. 
And he is so far perfectly content and happy and healthy!!!! 

Just wanted to update on a separate thread so it wouldn't be hard to go through 50+ pages just for the birth story and pictures!
Can't wait to hear from the rest of you ladies and I will see you in the baby club!
 



Attached Files:







946039_602656576440426_1027898725_n.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 67









1380508_602720389767378_78386202_n.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 49









1380552_602944059745011_1277375115_n.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 42









1380588_602657186440365_1288150791_n.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 72









1381187_602870749752342_1002765051_n.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 57


----------



## Amsan

..
 



Attached Files:







1390685_602724579766959_1940475696_n.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## susan_1981

Oh wow, congratulations!! Fantastic news and what a gorgeous little boy! When I was in labour with my son, we had the same problem of his heart keep dropping with each contraction. Glad he's here and doing well xxx


----------



## CVR1986

Congratulations x


----------



## lisawoop

Thank you for sharing your story and congratulations!!! He's beautiful :) :thumbup:


----------



## AndiLou74

Well done and congratulations. He is beautiful xxx


----------



## AussieBub

He is so cute and love the name! Congratulations again Amsan!

-AussieBub


----------



## Amsan

Thanks everyone! I only just finally decided on the name yesterday afternoon :haha: But he definitely looks like a Lucas to me! I am so absolutely smitten with him.


----------



## DebbieF

Congratulations again, he is so cute! :)


----------



## Kirstymum005

aw congratulations he is adorable! Glad u are both doing well. And thankyou for sharing your story...it is always nice and assuring for FTMs what to expect.


----------



## whittnie117

Congratulations Amsan. I read every page of your other post (but didn't say anything because I didn't want to catch all your guys' baby dust :haha:) He is gorgeous. I am very happy for you. Wonderful name as well. Good choice!


----------



## Amsan

Kirstymum005 said:


> aw congratulations he is adorable! Glad u are both doing well. And thankyou for sharing your story...it is always nice and assuring for FTMs what to expect.

As a FTM, I was soooo petrified before actually going into labor about what it would all feel like.. Until the time was here and I was literally in this... like, fog? I guess is what it seemed like. None of it seemed real, so none of it seemed to be as painful as I thought it was going to be. I used to think that hours and hours of labor would be MISERABLE, but it really did feel like the time flew by! 
Still waiting for reality to set in that I now have another life to look after!


----------



## zanDark

Amsan said:


> Kirstymum005 said:
> 
> 
> aw congratulations he is adorable! Glad u are both doing well. And thankyou for sharing your story...it is always nice and assuring for FTMs what to expect.
> 
> As a FTM, I was soooo petrified before actually going into labor about what it would all feel like.. Until the time was here and I was literally in this... like, fog? I guess is what it seemed like. None of it seemed real, so none of it seemed to be as painful as I thought it was going to be. I used to think that hours and hours of labor would be MISERABLE, but it really did feel like the time flew by!
> Still waiting for reality to set in that I now have another life to look after!Click to expand...

This makes me feel so much better!! :hugs:

Congratulations!! He's absolutely gorgeous! :cloud9::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Amsan

zanDark said:


> Amsan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kirstymum005 said:
> 
> 
> aw congratulations he is adorable! Glad u are both doing well. And thankyou for sharing your story...it is always nice and assuring for FTMs what to expect.
> 
> As a FTM, I was soooo petrified before actually going into labor about what it would all feel like.. Until the time was here and I was literally in this... like, fog? I guess is what it seemed like. None of it seemed real, so none of it seemed to be as painful as I thought it was going to be. I used to think that hours and hours of labor would be MISERABLE, but it really did feel like the time flew by!
> Still waiting for reality to set in that I now have another life to look after!Click to expand...
> 
> This makes me feel so much better!! :hugs:
> 
> Congratulations!! He's absolutely gorgeous! :cloud9::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Not going to lie though, the contractions I was feeling in the beginning were a BITCH! There was no mistaking those and nothing foggy about those! But when they gave me something to take the edge off, I was on cloud 9 and maybe that's what put me in a fog for the rest of the time lol. Even the epidural wasn't nearly as bad as I thought it was going to be.

Thank you very much! I will be anxiously awaiting your birth story too!!!!!


----------



## Wilsey

He's crazy gorgeous! At least FOB was good for something ;)

Congrats again lovely x


----------



## Amsan

Wilsey said:


> He's crazy gorgeous! At least FOB was good for something ;)
> 
> Congrats again lovely x

Thank you!!! And thankfully he looks mostly like me ;) He's got his dad's nose and eyes and that's about it!


----------



## Prinny

Aaahh he's lovely, Congratulations!..xx


----------



## Teri7489

Aww he's just gorgeous :-D well done you!!!! 

(stories like yours make me want an epidural! Lol. ) xxx


----------



## +tivethoughts

Congratulations Amsan! He is gorgeous. Love the name! X


----------



## curly79

Congratulations Amsan, he is absolutely adorable. I love the picture of both of you. He has so much hair as well! 
Enjoy all of the cuddles. Xx


----------



## monkee12

Congratulations, he is gorgeous x


----------



## wantanother83

congrats he is real cute xxx


----------



## ama

He is adorable x congrats


----------



## Momto4monkeys

He looks so content and happy! Such a cutie, Congrats!! :)


----------



## eppgirl

Yay! Congratulations :happydance: our babies are only a couple days apart :D So hapy for you he is definitely a Lucas and sooooo gorgeous. Good job mama!


----------



## Perplexed

Congrats Amsan! He's gorgeous! So glad you are both doing well, you've been in my thoughts since you started the other topic.

Thanks for sharing your birth story. While I'm excited I also have many fears, especially in terms of pain management. I started crying through gas pains and when my hip hurts at night :blush: no idea how I'll handle labor! But your story is very reassuring, thank you :hugs:


----------



## TMonster

Congrats again! He is super cute and I am desperately looking for some of that magical baby dust that seemed to be sprinkled in everyone's water yesterday!


----------



## Amsan

I'll send some of that dust your way ladies!! 

Thank you all so much again!!! I am completely in love!! 

I think labor itself would have been much more enjoyable if I hadn't gotten the second epidural. But, again, maybe its a good thing I didn't feel him coming out since I ended up with second degree tears lol. 


I'll be following the rest of your stories!!!


----------



## October2013

Amsan!!!!!! Girl he's beautiful!!!!! So much hair! I thought about you so much during my whole labor and wondered how yours went. I can't believe our babies came ALMOST on the same day. Actually, I think my water began breaking about the same time Lucas arrived.
My phone has terrible internet service in this hospital so I'll jump on my computer hen I get home so we can talk! Great job, mommy! 

WE FREAKING DID IT!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Amsan

October2013 said:


> Amsan!!!!!! Girl he's beautiful!!!!! So much hair! I thought about you so much during my whole labor and wondered how yours went. I can't believe our babies came ALMOST on the same day. Actually, I think my water began breaking about the same time Lucas arrived.
> My phone has terrible internet service in this hospital so I'll jump on my computer hen I get home so we can talk! Great job, mommy!
> 
> WE FREAKING DID IT!!!!!!! :happydance:

I was thinking they came almost exactly 24 hours apart!!! You did it too girl I cant wait to hear from you!!! I can't wait to see aubree!!!


----------



## surprisedmama

So adorable! Congrats mama!


----------



## Wilsey

Amsan said:


> October2013 said:
> 
> 
> Amsan!!!!!! Girl he's beautiful!!!!! So much hair! I thought about you so much during my whole labor and wondered how yours went. I can't believe our babies came ALMOST on the same day. Actually, I think my water began breaking about the same time Lucas arrived.
> My phone has terrible internet service in this hospital so I'll jump on my computer hen I get home so we can talk! Great job, mommy!
> 
> WE FREAKING DID IT!!!!!!! :happydance:
> 
> I was thinking they came almost exactly 24 hours apart!!! You did it too girl I cant wait to hear from you!!! I can't wait to see aubree!!!Click to expand...

Weird how there are a bunch of us that had bubbas on/around the same day! 12/13 October was popular!!!! ;)


----------



## October2013

Wilsey said:


> Amsan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> October2013 said:
> 
> 
> Amsan!!!!!! Girl he's beautiful!!!!! So much hair! I thought about you so much during my whole labor and wondered how yours went. I can't believe our babies came ALMOST on the same day. Actually, I think my water began breaking about the same time Lucas arrived.
> My phone has terrible internet service in this hospital so I'll jump on my computer hen I get home so we can talk! Great job, mommy!
> 
> WE FREAKING DID IT!!!!!!! :happydance:
> 
> I was thinking they came almost exactly 24 hours apart!!! You did it too girl I cant wait to hear from you!!! I can't wait to see aubree!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Weird how there are a bunch of us that had bubbas on/around the same day! 12/13 October was popular!!!! ;)Click to expand...

You, too?!? I need to find your birth story! Congrats, Wilsey!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## Wilsey

Not sure how to do links on my phone so this might not work - https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/b...by-emily-grace-here-birth-story-pics-3-a.html


----------



## Amsan

She is soooooo precious!!!!!and I LOVE the name!!!!


----------



## Amsan

She is soooooo precious!!!!!


----------



## Mummy Bean

Congrats again...such a cutie. 

Hope your healing well. xx


----------



## Yipee

Such an adorable little guy, and you looks so pretty and happy too. Congratulations, and love the name!


----------



## embeth

Congratulations :) he is lovely xxx


----------



## Amsan

We are finally home! And the little chunker can EAT! Goodness.


----------



## Wilsey

Yay!!! We got home yesterday (14th). So nice being home! 

Ugh, my milk always comes in hard and fast. Boobs are rock hard - so painful!!!


----------



## Amsan

Yep its the 14th here now. My milk has yet to come in.. 

Oh and I also found out today that the reason his heart rate kept dropping was because the cord was wrapped around his neck! I guess had he not been so quick to come out, I would have had to have a c section. My mom intentionally did not tell me about the cord but my Dr let it slip today!


----------



## BubbleGum12

Aawww Congrats!!

He is perfect :D

An infinity of blessings your way


----------



## Toms Mummy

Congratulations, he's cute :)


----------



## Cccbb61013

So.....super jealous you did not feel anything while pushing. Your doctor needs to talk to my midwives!! Also pretty jealous your baby is here & I'm still pregnant. Buuuuut, he is absolutely beautiful and I'm so happy for you girl, congrats!


----------



## Amsan

Cccbb61013 said:


> So.....super jealous you did not feel anything while pushing. Your doctor needs to talk to my midwives!! Also pretty jealous your baby is here & I'm still pregnant. Buuuuut, he is absolutely beautiful and I'm so happy for you girl, congrats!

I'm a little scared though since I still don't know what to expect for the next one if there ever is another! And thank you!! He really is the perfect baby. I didn't sleep last night but so far tonight I actually had to wake him up to eat.


----------



## BubsMom17

Hi girly!!! I am so happy for you!!! <3 Congrats on your gorgeous little boy!!!


----------



## Amsan

BubsMom17 said:


> Hi girly!!! I am so happy for you!!! <3 Congrats on your gorgeous little boy!!!

Thank you!!!!


----------



## Rato

Amsan said:


> Now that I'm *somewhat* less drugged, I'll see how much of my birth story I can remember lol.
> 
> I started having some pretty inconsistent contractions Friday afternoon around lunch time. I didn't think anything of it because, well, it had been pretty normal and I wasn't 100% sure I was having actual contractions as they weren't terribly painful. Work was letting me off early anyway, so I wasn't too worried but I still started to time them. They were pretty inconsistent, usually between 5-10 minutes apart. I thought it was nothing, so mom and I went and had dinner. At dinner, the contractions finally were starting to hurt. I figured after dinner, I'd go home and shower and see if they were the real deal. By the time we had gotten home and I had showered, they REALLY hurt and there was NO denying it!
> Got to the hospital around 5:30-6:00 pm. The doctor was telling me that the machine wasn't picking up my contractions, and he couldn't feel my stomach tightening up either with his own hands. When we got there, I was only dilated to a 1 still. After he told me this, I had just lost it. I knew there was no way I could handle "real" labor, if that in fact wasn't it!
> Another nurse came in and suggested I sit up and see if the contractions would be picked up then. And wouldn't you know it, they started to register on the monitor! An hour after getting to the hospital, I was already dilated to a 3 so they finally admitted me and gave me a shot of synthetic morphine to take the edge off until I get the epidural.
> Sent me upstairs, by the time I got the epidural I was at 4 cm dilated. Then it just stalled out. Finally at 5 cm they broke my water to help speed things up.
> After I got the epidural I wasn't feeling ANYTHING. I could move my legs, etc but I wasn't feeling ANY contractions. At all. And I was NOT complaining.
> During this time, they started to notice that Lucas' heart beat was dropping significantly low to about 60 bpm during my contractions, but would also jump right back up to his normal rate. They put me on oxygen and did an amnioinfusion to see if that would help things out. It didn't. They didn't want it to turn into an emergency scenario so they had discussed doing a c section. At this point I believe I was at a 5 or 7 cm dilated and they were waiting on my regular OB to come in and make the decision. While they were waiting, they decided to go ahead and prep me for a c section, meaning they gave me ANOTHER dose of an epidural, as well as a shot to stop my contractions to give the baby a break.
> As soon as my doctor got there, he decided we would try a vacuum assist instead of a c section as I was already at 9 cm dilated. By this point, with the second epidural, I felt absolutely NOTHING. I couldn't move my legs. I couldn't feel anyone touching my legs. I couldn't feel ANYTHING from the waist down. I was terrified I wouldn't have been able to push because I couldn't feel anything to push! My doctor decided to do a few practice runs to see how well I would do with pushing since I couldn't feel anything. He started saying anything and everything to piss me off to get me to actually push. I finally told them to shut the epidural off so I could feel something in order TO push. This was done at 2:30am on 10/12/13. By 3:19, I had finally managed to feel enough to push this little guy out! And I didn't feel ANYTHING. I felt the pressure from him coming out, and that was it. I didn't feel the crowning. Nadda.
> And he is so far perfectly content and happy and healthy!!!!
> 
> Just wanted to update on a separate thread so it wouldn't be hard to go through 50+ pages just for the birth story and pictures!
> Can't wait to hear from the rest of you ladies and I will see you in the baby club!

Your baby was born on my birthday! I loved your story, so pain free :D I think I might consider an epidural next, if they can't offer the c section! 
He is adorable and remind me of my little Emily when she came out! Congratulations! xx


----------



## Amsan

Rato said:


> Amsan said:
> 
> 
> Now that I'm *somewhat* less drugged, I'll see how much of my birth story I can remember lol.
> 
> I started having some pretty inconsistent contractions Friday afternoon around lunch time. I didn't think anything of it because, well, it had been pretty normal and I wasn't 100% sure I was having actual contractions as they weren't terribly painful. Work was letting me off early anyway, so I wasn't too worried but I still started to time them. They were pretty inconsistent, usually between 5-10 minutes apart. I thought it was nothing, so mom and I went and had dinner. At dinner, the contractions finally were starting to hurt. I figured after dinner, I'd go home and shower and see if they were the real deal. By the time we had gotten home and I had showered, they REALLY hurt and there was NO denying it!
> Got to the hospital around 5:30-6:00 pm. The doctor was telling me that the machine wasn't picking up my contractions, and he couldn't feel my stomach tightening up either with his own hands. When we got there, I was only dilated to a 1 still. After he told me this, I had just lost it. I knew there was no way I could handle "real" labor, if that in fact wasn't it!
> Another nurse came in and suggested I sit up and see if the contractions would be picked up then. And wouldn't you know it, they started to register on the monitor! An hour after getting to the hospital, I was already dilated to a 3 so they finally admitted me and gave me a shot of synthetic morphine to take the edge off until I get the epidural.
> Sent me upstairs, by the time I got the epidural I was at 4 cm dilated. Then it just stalled out. Finally at 5 cm they broke my water to help speed things up.
> After I got the epidural I wasn't feeling ANYTHING. I could move my legs, etc but I wasn't feeling ANY contractions. At all. And I was NOT complaining.
> During this time, they started to notice that Lucas' heart beat was dropping significantly low to about 60 bpm during my contractions, but would also jump right back up to his normal rate. They put me on oxygen and did an amnioinfusion to see if that would help things out. It didn't. They didn't want it to turn into an emergency scenario so they had discussed doing a c section. At this point I believe I was at a 5 or 7 cm dilated and they were waiting on my regular OB to come in and make the decision. While they were waiting, they decided to go ahead and prep me for a c section, meaning they gave me ANOTHER dose of an epidural, as well as a shot to stop my contractions to give the baby a break.
> As soon as my doctor got there, he decided we would try a vacuum assist instead of a c section as I was already at 9 cm dilated. By this point, with the second epidural, I felt absolutely NOTHING. I couldn't move my legs. I couldn't feel anyone touching my legs. I couldn't feel ANYTHING from the waist down. I was terrified I wouldn't have been able to push because I couldn't feel anything to push! My doctor decided to do a few practice runs to see how well I would do with pushing since I couldn't feel anything. He started saying anything and everything to piss me off to get me to actually push. I finally told them to shut the epidural off so I could feel something in order TO push. This was done at 2:30am on 10/12/13. By 3:19, I had finally managed to feel enough to push this little guy out! And I didn't feel ANYTHING. I felt the pressure from him coming out, and that was it. I didn't feel the crowning. Nadda.
> And he is so far perfectly content and happy and healthy!!!!
> 
> Just wanted to update on a separate thread so it wouldn't be hard to go through 50+ pages just for the birth story and pictures!
> Can't wait to hear from the rest of you ladies and I will see you in the baby club!
> 
> Your baby was born on my birthday! I loved your story, so pain free :D I think I might consider an epidural next, if they can't offer the c section!
> He is adorable and remind me of my little Emily when she came out! Congratulations! xxClick to expand...

Thank you!! I'm having some pains from the epidural still though so hopefully it let's up soon. I can't believe its been a week ago already!!!


----------



## buzzy

Oh Amsam! He's perfect! I'm thrilled for you! What a beautiful name too!! 
Well done you!!


----------



## Amsan

buzzy said:


> Oh Amsam! He's perfect! I'm thrilled for you! What a beautiful name too!!
> Well done you!!

Thank you!!! And he's SUCH a chill little baby too. He's awesome.


----------



## MrsH1980

Congrats sweetie :D


----------



## missjennakate

Ahh thanks for sharing!! He is lovely, look at all that hair! x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations! Lovely name :)


----------



## liz1985

Congratulations x


----------



## ocean_dew

Congratulatons! He looks just like you! :flower:


----------

